# Pro fee coder?



## mrsb9906

What is that?  I just heard this term during a phone interview and it's not one I've heard before.  Any one know?


----------



## ChrisZim

Pro-Fee generally refers to coders who work with coding the PROFESSIONAL (or PROVIDER) side of the charges, as opposed to the facility side of the charges - at least that has been my experience.  I'm considered a "Pro-Fee" and I code physician/provider charges for services in the office/clinic/outpatient/inpatient/SNF/etc.  The hospital has other coders who capture and code the facility side of the charges.  That's a very brief description, but I hope it helps....


----------

